# Dye Sub Leather Purse Blanks



## CbSew717 (May 19, 2010)

I've searched and searched for the supplier of these types of dye sub leather purses or even the coin cases but can't seem to find them anywhere, Anyone point me in the right direction?










I've seen them on many print on demand type shops.

They seem to have a dye sub panel on either the front or back (or both) depending on the site you hit. Just can't seem to track down the supplier. Conde , Coastal these places only seem to sell the imitation vinyl, canvas or snap/flap versions. 

Any help in the right direction would be great


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

I just received some of the Faux leather sheets to try. Are the real leather sheets ready to go?


----------



## aperollmay (Mar 20, 2010)

artscow they are in China. They sub then sew.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The one that seems to be leading the way in the leather world is Octi-tech who then added the name Marvel Press and then added the name Pictaleather or something to the effect.

Not sure why one needs three neames for the same thing.

We tried the wallets - printed good but it had a sanp on it. Maybe a european thing but we got a lot a push back and no longer offer them.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> The one that seems to be leading the way in the leather world is Octi-tech who then added the name Marvel Press and then added the name Pictaleather or something to the effect.
> 
> *Not sure why one needs three neames for the same thing.*
> 
> We tried the wallets - printed good but it had a sanp on it. Maybe a european thing but we got a lot a push back and no longer offer them.


_Because they are not all the same thing._

Octi-tech makes and distributes substrates.

Marvel Press is one of the world largest sublimation imprint fulfillment operations in the world. They sell Octi-tech product either blank or decorated.

Pictaleather is a product trademark for a specific range of leather products.

i.e

Ford

A Ford Dealer

A Ford Mustang


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> _Because they are not all the same thing._
> 
> Octi-tech makes and distributes substrates.
> 
> ...


Yet Ford, Ford Dealer and Ford Mustang all do not have the same number/address. Bottom line - same company.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Yet Ford, Ford Dealer and Ford Mustang all do not have the same number/address. Bottom line - same company.


Yes same company headed by the same person, that is not what you stated though. The names don't mean the same things.

What's not to understand about a company having a different trademark name for some of their product. Conde sells products under the "Dyetrans" product trademark. 

Sawgrass has different ink brand names, different company names that different ink brand names are under. Different branches. All the same company.

Many companies also sell raw product they make themselves in one business to another manufacturing and/or distribution business they also own, there are accounting and financial reasons for this. Keeping the companies seperate on the books is not uncommon.

I'm sure Paul Hirst has his reasons he has them seperate. Trademarking individual product lines and giving them unique names seperate from the corporate trademark name is very common.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please can we stop with the back and forth bickering posts. They aren't helpful to anyone. If you want to argue, please do it via email/PM.


----------

